# Sputter when accelerating



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure if anyone else has had this, when I start my car in the afternoon it is fine. I can back out of the driveway just fine. But when I put it into drive and depress the accelerator I get a lull in power, a short sputter, then everything drives like normal the rest of the day.
VAG-COM shows nothing wrong.
Has anyone else had this happen and should I worry? I'm in Southern Mississippi so I admit it is getting warmer here, could it just be the result of a hot startup?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Sputter when accelerating (FRAG)*

wow, could be a lot of things. anything from fuel delivery to the ECU putting it into limp mode temporarily to a gas quality issue to ...... 
you ONLY get this problem in the afternoon when you step on the gas going forward, one time, after backing out? you don't get this problem in the morning? if you back into a parking spot and pull off normal in drive? no other time while driving anywhere? might be a cold-start issue with a colder engine? not an injector problem if your car runs fine the rest of the time.....


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sputter when accelerating (pendulum)*

I work 2 pm - midnight, so my "morning" is the hottest part of the day. I'll back in tonight so I can try pulling straight out tomorrow. I'll re-post with an update.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Sputter when accelerating (FRAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRAG* »_I work 2 pm - midnight, so my "morning" is the hottest part of the day. I'll back in tonight so I can try pulling straight out tomorrow. I'll re-post with an update. 

i meant engine temperatures


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sputter when accelerating (pendulum)*

I did know what you were going for, but in all fairness this thing always seems to run hot. It gets better once it's moving and gets some air flow. 
Did my test today and had no issue leaving the driveway without reverse... Now I'm just really confused. Put it up on some stands and noticed that the passnger side outer cv boot is cracked. Not that this is the problem, but just something else to fix. I've felt a failing cv joint before and the sputtering I have is not from that. 


_Modified by FRAG at 1:21 AM 4-9-2009_


----------

